# Does anyone love the clarinet and the orchestra here?



## Yukaweber

Hi!!
I'm yukaweber an Japanese university student 
I have played the clarinet for about 8 years.
And I really love it !
I believe here are anyone also loving the clarinet, 
and want to enjoy talking about favorite players ,
piceis , an ideal of sound , and so on with u 

Plz give me some comments!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The clarinet has long been one of my favorite instruments. It has such a sensuous sound... like hot chocolate. It would seem that neither you nor I are alone in our love of this instrument. Any number of composers have written some of their finest music for clarinet: Mozart, Brahms, Debussy, Copland, Bernstein, Gershwin, Weber, Krommer, Spohr, Nielsen, John Corigliano, Benny Goodman, Stamitz, Finzi, etc... Just recently I was introduced to the marvelous clarinet quartets of Franz Anton Hoffmeister which are absolutely delicious... Classical era bon-bons!

Welcome to the group as well.:tiphat:


----------



## Yukaweber

Thank u for ur comment!
I think the sound of clarinet as something let us feel warm, 
as if we are wrapped with hot chocolate ,that's exactly what you say!
I especially love piceis composed by Brahms, Schumann, and Weber!
I regret I don't know Franz Anton Hoffmeister ;-0


----------



## Meaghan

I play clarinet too, have for about nine years. I am currently working on the first Brahms clarinet sonata. Have you played the Weber clarinet concertos? Did they inspire your name?

Welcome to Talk Classical!


----------



## Yukaweber

I worked on the Sonata no.1 too! 
I love it because it includes very deep and dark melody while it includes so bright one.

I haven't worked on the Weber clarinet concertos, but I have Played some small pieces of him, concertino and so on.
Yes, I was exactly inspired by him!


----------

